# wie hat das mit der font gemacht?



## subzero (22. Dezember 2002)

hier auf dieser page .... http://www.vaix.de/home.php?go=root
wird eine font angezeigt.... ob wohl man die nicht hat...

wie mache ich das... (hab schonmal danach gefragt)

danke...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (22. Dezember 2002)

Ein Blick in den Source reicht.
Es gibt Programme um eot Schriftfont Dateien zu erstellen die sich per CSS einbinden lassen.
@font-face {
    font-family: Sevenet 7;
    font-style:  normal;
    font-weight: normal;
    src: url(SEVENET0.eot);
  }


----------



## subzero (22. Dezember 2002)

was sind den oet fonts..?
kann man die nich feddich irgentwo saugen..??

den source hab ich auch gesehn... hat bei mir nich ganz geklappt..weil ich die font nich habe...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (22. Dezember 2002)

Glaub nicht,dass es die fertig gibt.
Aber gibt ja nen einfaches Programm dafür.

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/inter/downloadschriftarten.htm

Ich hab aber mit Absicht den Link im ersten Post nicht geschrieben weil ich die Hoffnung hatte das dus selber finden würdest.


----------



## wackelpudding (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von s.u.b.z.e.r.o _
> * http://www.vaix.de/home.php?go=root *


blöde seite, denn dieses feature funktioniert nicht mit’m Mozilla...


----------



## sam (22. Dezember 2002)

*Re: Re: wie hat das mit der font gemacht?*



> _Original geschrieben von Malte1019 _
> *blöde seite, denn dieses feature funktioniert nicht mit’m Mozilla... *


exakt...


----------



## subzero (22. Dezember 2002)

nennt mich ignorant.... aber wer mozilla benutzt is selber schuld....
es unterstützt vieles nicht!

habe es übrigends hin bekommen mit dem typography prog von MICROSOFT  und benutze auch den IE von MICROSOFT 




aber danke für die hilfe... hat prima geklappt.. 
seit mir nich böde das diese MICROSOFT produkte nutze...


----------



## wackelpudding (22. Dezember 2002)

nix gegen IE, denn er ist benutzerfreundlich [doch isser - teilweise] und für einsteiger gut geeignet, und wenn er sich mehr an standards halten würde und nicht so buggy wäre, würde er wieder ganz oben auf meiner liste stehen, aber so nutz’ ich nun mal den Mozilla, da der für meine surf-gewohnheiten besser zu konfigurieren ist.

außerdem können die Mozilla-entwickler und -nutzer nichts dafür, wenn so genannte webmaster und -designer nur vom IE unterstütztes und den standards zuwider laufendes zeug verwenden.

[ich glaub’ so langsam muss der thread gschlossen werden  ]


----------



## sam (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von s.u.b.z.e.r.o _
> *nennt mich ignorant.... aber wer mozilla benutzt is selber schuld....
> es unterstützt vieles nicht!*


1.) ja, du bist ignorant
2.) schuld sind nur dumme webmaster, die standards nicht einhalten
3.) mozilla kann alles, was ein webbrowser können muss (und noch vieles mehr)...
wenn dann der liebe ie immer nur besser sein kann, indem er neue filter einführt, dann finde ich das verdammt arm...

http://www.mozilla.org
versuch das ding mal...der umstieg fällt nicht schwer


----------



## subzero (22. Dezember 2002)

nun haut doch nich gleich mitm knüppel auf mich ein!

nennt mir ne methode wie man die font einfügen kann, das auch mizilla user sie sehen könn.. bin für alles offen!


----------



## Sonnenblume (23. Dezember 2002)

Hm, also ich hab mal verschiedene Browser durch probiert und kann es sein, dass man die Seite mit Netscape nicht lesen kannm, weil alles viel zu klein ist?
Und beim IE siehts für mich nach Arial aus, aber ziemlch klein gefasst alles.
Ähm, also ich hab ja auch Websites, aber alles was ich gelrnt habe war HTML und nichts von Standards etc. Kann man diese Standards irgendwo nach lesen? Oder woher weiß ich was standard ist und was nicht?
Mfg
Sonnenblume(das Sonnen# in meinem Namen sollte eigentlich mal ein Sonnenblume werden... dumm gelaufen )


----------



## sam (23. Dezember 2002)

ja, das netscape problem ist uns bekannt...
standards kannste unter http://www.w3c.org nachlesen
da gibts auch gleich nen validator (http://validator.w3.org) mit dem du deine seiten auf fehler prüfen kannst


----------



## Sonnenblume (23. Dezember 2002)

Oh, danke für die Links! Sehr lieb von dir!


----------



## sam (23. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sonnen# _
> *Oh, danke für die Links! Sehr lieb von dir! *


tja, so bin ich


----------



## Adam Wille (23. Dezember 2002)

Nun würde ich aber nicht strikt glauben, dass der Validator validiert und das W3C perfekt ist. 

Zumindest gab es auch Zeiten in denen es da einige unklare Aspekte gab...

Geist


----------



## wackelpudding (23. Dezember 2002)

stimmt, schaut man sich den HTML&nbsp;3.2-&raquo;standard&laquo; an, merkt man schnell, dass es keiner sein dürfte.
das W3C ist also nicht alles, wenn auch vieles.


----------

